# Laptop Computers



## POWER STROKE (Oct 23, 2010)

I am in the process of purchasing a new lap top, I was wondering what ever one uses, what they think about it and how much you paid. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Dell Latitude D630, 3 years old, spent $1k on it new. First and last dell I'll ever own, it's the biggest pile of garbage, and their tech support sucks big time!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Honestly I am SOOOOO Done with buying PC's/ Windows computers...
Yeah they used to be the best thing since sliced bread. But now its all about MAC/apple 

I have several for work, personal/ family use. Ranging from the desktop models to the laptops. 
Yeah you pay a about 1k for it but they are built to last. Compared to dell where they are made to repurchase every other year. I looked at my best buy bill couple years ago and realized i was paying for a computer that had a virus on it/ unusable. 

Get a mac and you wont regret it. My kids play all the computer games they want and dont get a virus the computer. I keep my ipad and macbook in my truck at all times. My phone has built in WI-FI so i can just open it up and see radar full screen when ever im plowing. 

Macs are just as fast on the 558th day as they were on the 1st day you got it. Im happy with my Apple products....

R.I.P Steve Jobs (Apple Creator)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

HP Pavillion dv7 with Intel 7 core, and beats by dre. 

Greeat laptop so far.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 17" HP laptop with quadcore AMD's... Rarely do the processors ever get up to 100% I bought it last Christmas and couldn't be happier with it... I've always found HP has the best laptop screens compared to acer and those guys...


----------



## ptjanis11 (Jul 31, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1328460 said:


> Macs are just as fast on the 558th day as they were on the 1st day you got it. Im happy with my Apple products....


Second that. I bought a 13" macbook in Jan. 2007. It's beat up because I've dropped it so many times, but it's definitely true that they're meant to take a beating. All I've spent for it is $40 for a new battery since the date of purchase and it works just as fast as day one.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a dell also, never again the biggest piece of garbage ever created, im saving up for the Panasonic tough book, if you have the cash go with one of them you'll love it, other wise go with a hp.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Thinking about a Sony Vaio S-series. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a vaio desktop, your buying the name that's it, to me their are way overpriced, also sonys are more for the music creator, that's just my opinion.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a macbook pro and has worked flawlessly since the day I bought it. I wouldnt think twice about spending the money to get another one when the need arises.


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

I second the MAC I bought a mac book pro 2 years ago I think its like a 13in "I wanted the labtop as small as possible" I upgraded to the best internals I could get at that time thinking it would make it last longer and not be out of date so quick. It has been great, still is great. You will pay more but you are also saving money not buying virus protection every year. It will take some getting used to but then you will love it. I was never a fan of the mouse on a labtop but on a mac it is unblevible you can do so many things with a swipe of a finger, two, or even three fingers. All in all its a better comp and a better, faster, cleaner operating system.



Plow man Foster;1328460 said:


> Honestly I am SOOOOO Done with buying PC's/ Windows computers...
> Yeah they used to be the best thing since sliced bread. But now its all about MAC/apple
> 
> I have several for work, personal/ family use. Ranging from the desktop models to the laptops.
> ...


My sister bought one, nothing but problems one of which was hard drives crashing multiple time. Also, too expensive spend that money on the mac.



wizardsr;1328905 said:


> Thinking about a Sony Vaio S-series. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Agree on the Mac's / Apples. Have had my mac book for years and its been great, no problems. Like it was said, once you get use to using it you'll love it and dread using and dealing with pc / windows. The start up time of the mac should be reason enough. From the time I power it up i can be on the internet in about a minutes time.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mtchockey30;1329463 said:


> -------
> My sister bought one, nothing but problems one of which was hard drives crashing multiple time. Also, *too expensive* spend that money on the mac.


Yeah they do have their lemons. Out of the 13 i have one had to go back for a hard drive, which i later got an exchange for. (thats another story though)But they were far better at handling the situation than Dell would of been.

Spend the money get quality stuff! We were getting viruses on the computer almost once (or more) a year, Especially with the kid playing online games. :realmad: And after a year it was SUPER SLOW! Thats 400+ Bucks down the drain! In one Year! Times that by 3 Years And you would of already paid for your mac


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

mtchockey30;1329463 said:


> My sister bought one, nothing but problems one of which was hard drives crashing multiple time. Also, too expensive spend that money on the mac.


Only problem is that Visual Studio is a no go on a Mac. I tried out my sisters mac book and my wife's Ipad2 and determined that web development requires a good fast pc. My mom just bought a big honkin HP laptop (she's a full time web developer) with the i7 core processor, 8gb ram, etc. It's a screamin machine, I'm just not a big fan of HP stuff, every HP printer I've owned has been junk...


----------



## moke34 (Oct 27, 2011)

JohnnyRoyale;1328592 said:


> HP Pavillion dv7 with Intel 7 core, and beats by dre.
> 
> Greeat laptop so far.


Wish i can have one like that.

My laptop is already one year old which is lenovo b450, cant find any cheaper than this so, i just grab this one. So far, so good. No problems yet for 1 year of use, aside from the keyboard heats because of clogged dust inside. It was already accidentally drop on the floor, and been use as a toy with my younger brother (he grab the mouse and pull it, imagining that its a toy car) but surprisingly until now it works ok and good.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

I have both. I run mac's mostly .. however I also have a couple of toughbooks that I have for the subcontractors to use. Just swapped over to the CF-19's - Toughbooks. Tablet version so they can sign documents digitally and I dont have to worry about the weather being fully rugged and waterproof. I use the Mac for me .. too much money to let them frig that up.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

MAC! for so many reasons I wont even start saying why. 
I have a Mac Pro, and it is a beast. literally.
I wont start w/ the tech numbers because I might loose everybody real quick but its 10 fold your average computer.


----------

